

Show HN: Smoothie, a GIF Camera that respects your privacy. - sabalaba
http://www.smoothiecam.com

======
sabalaba
I helped write some of the first iterations of this app. This is one of the
few camera apps that doesn't even have a backend server. The goal was to
create a fun way to share a moment with somebody. I'd be curious to see what
those on HN with an iPhone think.

